# PC Games 9/13: Exklusiv-Studiobesuch Arma 3, XCOM: Enemy Within, X Rebirth + Vollversion Supreme Commander 2



## Petra_Froehlich (26. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 9/13: Exklusiv-Studiobesuch Arma 3, XCOM: Enemy Within, X Rebirth + Vollversion Supreme Commander 2* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 9/13: Exklusiv-Studiobesuch Arma 3, XCOM: Enemy Within, X Rebirth + Vollversion Supreme Commander 2


----------



## Ohnimas (26. August 2013)

Och neee, kein Test zu Rome 2. Wollte meine Vorbestellung (eher die Stornierung) von eurem Test abhängog machen.

War doch angekündgt, oder!?


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. August 2013)

Ohnimas schrieb:


> Och neee, kein Test zu Rome 2. Wollte meine Vorbestellung (eher die Stornierung) von eurem Test abhängog machen.
> 
> War doch angekündgt, oder!?



Hat leider nicht geklappt, weil wir die Testversion nicht rechtzeitig bekommen haben 
Kannst deine Kaufentscheidung aber trotzdem von unserem Test abhängig machen: Den Test findet du ab dem 2. September hier auf der Webseite.


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2013)

Ohnimas schrieb:


> Och neee, kein Test zu Rome 2. Wollte meine Vorbestellung (eher die Stornierung) von eurem Test abhängog machen.


 
naja, ganz ehrlich, ich denke nicht dass das Spiel ein Totalausfall wird und wenn man schon die anderen Teile gut fand kann man hier auch ins kalte oder eher lauwarme Wasser Springen und die Griechen mitnehmen

Ansonsten ein Schönes Heft, mit interesanten Magazinteil und einem schönen Tippfehler von Marc mit dem Reis von Venedig 

Allerdings hätte ich da auch einen Kritik/Verbesserungspunkt:
Es ist zwar schön das ihr einen neuen "Codekopierschutz" habt, allerdings würde ich ja den Hinweiß auf der Karte und auf der DVD Seite Größer machen bzw. anstatt unten am Rand in die Mitte setzen


----------



## Cityboy (26. August 2013)

X- Rebirth Vorschau? Ich bin dabei ... naja wäre ich sowieso  .. Es gibts nicht schöneres als mein Lieblings-Magazin zu lesen. Ein Hoch auf den Redaktuer, der den Artikel dazu verfasst hat ... (bestimmt der Herr Weiß) Dankööö


----------



## SzedlakFanClub (28. August 2013)

Morgen Nachmittag glei zur Tanke flitzen & die neue Ausgabe holen


----------



## PropperThunderwolf (28. August 2013)

Ich finde die Vollversion sowie die Tests der neuen Ausgabe als ziemlich gelungen. Da kann ich mich als Abonnent umso mehr freuen es früher in den Pfoten zu bekommen.


----------



## StefanWeiss (29. August 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> X- Rebirth Vorschau? Ich bin dabei ... naja wäre ich sowieso  .. Es gibts nicht schöneres als mein Lieblings-Magazin zu lesen. Ein Hoch auf den Redaktuer, der den Artikel dazu verfasst hat ... (bestimmt der Herr Weiß) Dankööö



Ich sag's mal mit U. Jürgens: "Vielen Dank, für die Blu-huumen" 

Das erste X sah übrigens so aus


----------



## krabby1208 (30. August 2013)

Hab dann doch mal eine negative Anmerkung zu eurem sehr guten Heft:

Hab mit sehr großem Interesse die Rome 2 Vorschau gelesen, bis ich nach ein paar Sätzen gemerkt habe, dass es sich um eine Anzeige handelt.

Zum einen ist nur oben in kleiner Schrift vermerkt, dass es sich um eine Anzeige handelt, zum anderen ist die Werbung ganz normal zwischen die Vorschauen geschaltet, als würde sie dazu gehören. Hier wäre eine klarere Abgrenzung hilfreich gewesen.

Ich mein der Artikel war ganz gut geschrieben, wenn man mal den grundpositiven Ton außer Acht lässt, der wohl normal bei solchen Anzeigen ist. Aber schafft ihr euch nicht auch selber Konkurrenz, ich mein wenn das alle Publisher so machen, dann braucht ihr in Zukunft nur noch die Vorschauen von denen drucken, da kann icih mir dann auch die wichtigsten Infos raussuchen, auch wenn ihr kritischer an die Sache geht, aber dafür ist ja der Test dann da. Dann spart ihr auch Geld, weil die Vorschauen wegfallen und ihr nur noch Redakteure für Tests und Specials braucht. 

Ist jetzt kein persönlicher Angriff, ich finde nur solche Anzeigen, die wie Vorschauen gestaltet sind, sollten eigentlich in einem Heft nichts zu suchen haben, sonst sieht es für mich danach aus, als würdet ihr die Meinung des Publishers einfach übernehmen, dass dann oben noch klein Anzeige steht, macht es für mich auch nicht besser.


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

> "Assassin's Creed 4 geschenkt: Wer jetzt einen neuen PC-Games-Abonnenten wirbt (man muss selbst kein Abonnent sein), dem schenken wir bei Release dieses brandneue Action-Adventure oder eine andere wertvolle Prämie. "



Bekommt man das auch als Prämie, wenn man noch kein Abo hat und selber eines macht?


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. August 2013)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Hab dann doch mal eine negative Anmerkung zu eurem sehr guten Heft:
> 
> Hab mit sehr großem Interesse die Rome 2 Vorschau gelesen, bis ich nach ein paar Sätzen gemerkt habe, dass es sich um eine Anzeige handelt.
> 
> ...


 
Derartige Advertorials bieten immer reichlich Stoff für Diskussionen. Und zwar in allen Print-Produktionen, nicht nur in der Videospielpresse. Leser von Spiegel und Stern kennen derartige Geschichten ebenfalls. Als Redakteur kann ich zur Werbung nicht viel sagen, denn dafür haben wir eine eigene, getrennte Abteilung. Ich weiß aber, dass solche Advertorials bei den Kunden sehr beliebt sind und eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten sind, am sehr klammen Anzeigenmarkt noch Geld zu verdienen. Aus redaktioneller und ganz persönlicher Sicht finde ich derartige Geschichten immer noch im Rahmen des Vertretbaren, solange das Wort Anzeige derartige Artikel kennzeichnet.


----------



## krabby1208 (30. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Derartige Advertorials bieten immer reichlich Stoff für Diskussionen. Und zwar in allen Print-Produktionen, nicht nur in der Videospielpresse. Leser von Spiegel und Stern kennen derartige Geschichten ebenfalls. Als Redakteur kann ich zur Werbung nicht viel sagen, denn dafür haben wir eine eigene, getrennte Abteilung. Ich weiß aber, dass solche Advertorials bei den Kunden sehr beliebt sind und eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten sind, am sehr klammen Anzeigenmarkt noch Geld zu verdienen. Aus redaktioneller und ganz persönlicher Sicht finde ich derartige Geschichten immer noch im Rahmen des Vertretbaren, solange das Wort Anzeige derartige Artikel kennzeichnet.


 
Wow, um diese Zeit, hätte ich nicht mit einer Antwort gerechnet 

Naja, ich bin Leser des Spiegels und da stört mich das ebenfalls. Es ist für mich eine Enttäuschung, wenn ich die Vorschau erblicke, mir denke: "Oh eine Vorschau zu Rome 2, sehr schön" und dann kurz darauf feststellen muss, dass es sich leider nur um eine Anzeige handelt.
Die Werbung wird dann zum Wolf im Schafspelz, welche sich zwischen euren Vorschauen versucht einzuschleichen und mir glauben zu machen, dass hier die PC Games grad in höchsten Tönen von Rome 2 schwärmt.

Dass solche Werbung bei Kunden gut ankommt, kann ich gut nachvollziehen, schließlich ist der Informationsgehalt deutlich höher und die Werbung schöner gestaltet, als etwa eure Company of Heroes 2 Werbung im aktuellen Heft. Aus solchen Anzeigen schließe ich nur, dass es in diesem Fall Company of Heroes 2 jetzt zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## LordCrash (31. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Bekommt man das auch als Prämie, wenn man noch kein Abo hat und selber eines macht?


 Lass dich doch einfach von einem Freund oder Verwandten werben.


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2013)

krabby1208 schrieb:


> Dass solche Werbung bei Kunden gut ankommt, kann ich gut nachvollziehen


 
ich kann das hingegen überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
sobald ich irgendwo das wort 'anzeige' lese, blätter ich umgehend weiter.


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann das hingegen überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> sobald ich irgendwo das wort 'anzeige' lese, blätter ich umgehend weiter.


 
*stups*
Peter meint eher Anzeigenkunden als Heftkäufer

Wobei man aber wirklich sagen muss, das ist jetzt keine Werbeform welche nur hier ist und nja, dafür das es Werbung ist, ist es "relativ" Neutral geschrieben


----------



## LordCrash (31. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> *stups*
> Peter meint eher Anzeigenkunden als Heftkäufer
> 
> Wobei man aber wirklich sagen muss, das ist jetzt keine Werbeform welche nur hier ist und nja, dafür das es Werbung ist, ist es "relativ" Neutral geschrieben


 
Besser so als diese unsägliche Werbung von XCOM in der letzten Ausgabe.....


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> *stups*
> Peter meint eher Anzeigenkunden als Heftkäufer


 
aso. stimmt.
hab ich wohl gepennt.


----------



## krabby1208 (31. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann das hingegen überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> sobald ich irgendwo das wort 'anzeige' lese, blätter ich umgehend weiter.


 
Das Problem ist ja, dass ich nicht direkt das Wort Anzeige lese, sondern erst mal anfange den Artikel zu lesen und dann dort eher hängen bleibe


----------



## Martinroessler (31. August 2013)

Kleine Anmerkung zum Cover: Auf dem Mittelstreifen fehlt schon seit der Ausgabe 02/13 der Spieltitel


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. August 2013)

Martinroessler schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zum Cover: Auf dem Mittelstreifen fehlt schon seit der Ausgabe 02/13 der Spieltitel


 
Was meinst du mit Mittelstreifen? Den Heftrücken?


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2013)

ach ja, mal eine Frage zur nächsten VV
Ich habe die zwar schon, wüsste aber wen wo das auch Spielen würden, was hat dass denn für nen System? Ist das Steam und Uplay oder dann nur Uplay?


----------



## Martinroessler (31. August 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Mittelstreifen? Den Heftrücken?


 Achso, den Mittelstreifen vom herunterladbaren DVD-Cover meine ich 



Enisra schrieb:


> ach ja, mal eine Frage zur nächsten VV
> Ich habe  die zwar schon, wüsste aber wen wo das auch Spielen würden, was hat  dass denn für nen System? Ist das Steam und Uplay oder dann nur Uplay?


Das bestätigt zwar nichts, aber "Prince of Persia: Die vergessene Zeit" (Ausgabe 03/12) musste damals auch über UPlay aktiviert werden  Die Erstauflage von Driver SF hatte damals auch "nur" Uplay als Kopierschutz.


----------



## Cityboy (1. September 2013)

StefanWeiss schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal mit U. Jürgens: "Vielen Dank, für die Blu-huumen"
> 
> Das erste X sah übrigens so aus


Gerne  - und jap .. kann mich noch errinern .. hab sie alle gespielt, Ich liebe die X Serie, auch die Bücher dazu  Nopi und Elena sind meine Lieblings Charas  Wer die Serie kennt weiß auch das die Sektoren nach den Helden bennant sind... zb .. Sektor Elenas Glück 
Hab mir schon Das Heft geholt .. toller Artikel Herr Weiß ... gerne mehr davon


----------



## -Atlanter- (3. September 2013)

> Hab mit sehr großem Interesse die Rome 2 Vorschau gelesen, bis ich nach ein paar Sätzen gemerkt habe, dass es sich um eine Anzeige handelt.


Ich hab letzte Woche die Anzeige auch gelesen und dachte es wäre ne Vorschau. Das der blaue Vorschaubalken fehlt und die Schriftart abweicht kann man mal übersehen. Der Artikel sah einem Heftartikel vom Aufbau her recht ähnlich. Das einzige was ich komisch fand, war, dass so viel Bildfläche für die Editionen verwendet wurde und dass der Pseudoartikel mit dem Jahresdatum anstatt einem Fazit endetete.

Diese Woche habe ich mal euer das Konkurenzmagazin mit dem Sternlogo durchgeblättert. Da ist mir dann gleich aufgefallen: Da ist eine 1:1 Kopie der PC-Games-Verschau drin! Erst hier habe ich dann gemerkt, dass hier das kleine Wörtchen Anzeige versteckt ist.

Sonstige Anmerkungen:

- Eine Bewertung, die Citadels unterbietet hätte ich nach der Onlineberichterstattung zu Citadels wirklich nicht erwartet. Gibts bei euch auch Spiele mit einer Spielspasswertung unter 6?
- Auf Seite 103 steht, dass  75% der Befragten bejahten die Frage nach einer Mitgliedschaft im Schützenverein.Auf Seite 104 (Grafik) steht, das 20% Mitglied im Schützenverein sind/waren. Habe ich das Horn des Monats gefunden?


----------



## Jeko984 (6. September 2013)

habe mir heute die PC Games gekauft und wollte das Spiel Supreme Command 2 installieren leider funktioniert der Code nicht


----------



## Enisra (6. September 2013)

Jeko984 schrieb:


> habe mir heute die PC Games gekauft und wollte das Spiel Supreme Command 2 installieren leider funktioniert der Code nicht


 
das ist auch nicht der Steamcode


----------



## LordCrash (6. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist auch nicht der Steamcode


 Lesen bildet....


----------



## Enisra (6. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Lesen bildet....


 
vorallem könnte man mal auf die Idee kommen den ganzen Thread zu lesen, ich meine, ich habe ja schon angemerkt dass das etwas klein auf der Codekarte steht oder der Hinweiß auf der DVD-Seite vielleicht doch etwas Suboptimal plaziert ist, aber darüber könnte man ja drauf kommen


----------



## Jeko984 (7. September 2013)

okay.. okay.. Lesen bildet wirklich hab das klein gedruckte nicht gelesen


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. September 2013)

Jeko984 schrieb:


> okay.. okay.. Lesen bildet wirklich *hab das klein gedruckte nicht gelesen*


 
Das sollte man im Leben immer tun, sonst kann das böse enden.


----------

